
Ask HN: What would you pay $100/month+ for, if it existed? - ikeboy
Software, hardware, service, etc. Ideally something that could plausibly be built within the next ten years, but don&#x27;t consider that a binding constraint.<p>If you would recommend that your company pay $100+, that also counts.<p>Some acceptable&#x2F;plausible answers ten years ago: high-speed mobile internet, Uber, lots of SaaS companies. Feel free to add answers that exist now, didn&#x27;t exist ten years ago, and which you would pay $100+ for now (even if it&#x27;s free or cheaper in reality).
======
MattGaiser
A top notch career management tool. Something to tell me what I should be
learning, the total benefit of various companies (if a company pays 70K + a 3K
annual professional development expense account, that is really 73K in
compensation), the average change in reputation of a company, lists of
professional development opportunities, etc.

------
lostmsu
House maintenance.

